# Why MBTI Tests Suck (F vs T)



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

So, many of you have realized that MBTI tests, especially the ones based on 4 dichotomies, can be really horrible. And I mean really. They have pretty much detached from cognitive functions entirely, and this makes it extremely difficult when one is determining their type: Jung's theory? Cognitive functions? Descriptions? MBTI tests? How can one determine such things if they are not consistent?

I have taken one particular example of a test often found in signatures: Here. I've chosen to focus on F vs T for this example. This is because I *always* score highly on T in tests, despite suspecting I have strong Fi use. It can be unfortunate in situations where one uses a particular cognitive function and the test simply cannot pick up on it, giving inaccurate results. I have seen this in the other dichotomies just as often.

*Remember, both F and T are rational.*
All of Fi, Fe, Ti and Te are rational functions. They come to logically consistent conclusions through different filters. S and N are irrational, as they are data collectors, not filters.

I will take an *Fi approach* to this analysis. So, here we go:



> 2. When in conversation, I
> say things as they are
> am careful to avoid conflict


More related to social confidence/comfort. Could be Enneagram 9 related.



> 6. I am quick to
> critique
> compliment


Quickness is irrelevant, and whether you notice something positive or negative depends on you.



> 9. I dislike it when people are too
> insensitive
> emotional


Emotionality has nothing to do with F vs T. That is what "Neuroticism" refers to in Big Five. I suspect like attracts like in that regard.



> 10. Talking about feelings and emotions is
> easy
> difficult


This is more in the realm of introversion/extroversion, but probably has more to do with how reserved one is.



> 21. I prefer someone who is
> empathetic
> efficient


My guess is that this one may be more Te related.



> 23. When judging others I am
> impartial
> partial


Way too vague. Would people admit they are partial?



> 27. When there is a need to correct someone, I am
> quick to do it
> afraid to hurt their feelings


An Fi user could stand up for their principles without regard for others. Might also be Enneagram 1 related.



> 34. When dealing with problems I focus on the
> people
> issues


Way too broad. Sometimes the issue will primarily involve people, other times it will not. F is about values, not people.



> 36. I make decisions based on
> feelings
> logic


One of my personal favourites. F is about values. Values are logical and rational. Feelings are not rational.



> 43. I tend to be more
> reasonable
> personable


Extremely vague. Again, with I/E undertones and people instead of values.



> 46. I am
> soft-hearted
> tough-minded


Another personal favourite. Where does it imply T users can't be soft-hearted or F users can't be tough-minded?



> 52. I want to
> get to know others
> get the task done


Not even sure if this is an I/E or T/F question. Completely irrelevant regardless.



> 60. At work I am
> relationship-focused
> task-oriented


Same as above.



> 63. Give me the
> facts
> personal details


This probably just has to do with how nosy one is about others.



> 65. I am
> subjective
> objective


This one takes the cake. Misleading, vague, inaccurate, irrelevant.



> 66. I value
> justice
> mercy


Probably a matter of Fe vs Te. Hey, at least that's something.



> 67. When making decisions I
> consider the feelings of others
> don't consider the feelings of others


Depends on the individual. Fi users don't have much reason to consider the feelings of others.



> 69. I am governed by my
> head
> heart


Another favourite. Values come from feelings? Mmhmm.

~~~

According to this quiz, I'm almost 100% T. Hah, right. Keep in mind my responses are only there to demonstrate the conflict in such questions, and may not contain any validity or truth to them. Furthermore, I don't believe Thinking vs Feeling should say anything about emotions, nor about compassion. A Thinker can be in touch with their feelings or be compassionate. A Feeler can be out of touch with their feelings or be selfish. I honestly think that depends on the level of personal growth in the individual.

*Forget all the stereotypes of F vs T.*
You can be as caring, friendly, cold, or selfish as you choose.

(I will not be held responsible for the satirical nature of this). Thank you.


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

I agree that the test question suck and that the percentages do not really mean anything even when you sit for the offical MBTI. To make matters worse, a lot of people self-administer the MBTI online without the required understanding and briefing which they will provide during the offcial MBTI. After all, they do not and cannot account for every circumstances in life when a particular cognitive function is in use and we all have different experiences. They would do better directly rating individual functions (the introverted and extroverted sides to S/N/T/F) like a particular test in PerC. The percentages are very potentially misleading.


----------

